# Timeshare Glossary and Acronyms!



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2013)

This week ill be updating this page....so any comments/additions/modifications etc....post them up here!

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2013)

just posting this as a reminder to myself to insert some of the acronyms from here into this article

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1470267#post1470267


----------



## TUGBrian (May 22, 2013)

updated, any last requests to add?


----------



## csxjohn (May 22, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> updated, any last requests to add?



I didn't notice PIA or PIR, the first word being "pain"


----------

